# Computer to TV, sound & video on both different channels



## SaW (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Hopefully the title makes sense, I shall carefully explain!

I have a nVidia geforce 9800 GTX and a 42" Phillips tv 

The items I purchased were, HDMI To DVI-D Dual Link Cable & Lynx Standard 3.5mm stereo jack to 2 x RCA Phonos

I followed my tv manual which basically said (shortened)

*step 1*: connect dvi output of your computer to the HDMI 1 or HDMI 2 slot.
*step 2*: connect the audio cable to the pc's audio jack and to the L/R audio jacks (EXT3) of the TV.
*step 3*: press AV on remote and go to HDMI channel

The problem here is that it only displays the video output from my computer on this channel and *no sound*. If I go to channel (EXT3) it will happily *play the sound *from my computer but no display!

I would greatly appreciate advice, help, links to purchase the correct hardware etc?

Thanks :up:


----------



## SaW (Nov 17, 2008)

Still open for advice or a response.


----------

